
A slack bot, to automate your office using a Raspberry Pi - mooreds
https://github.com/vitorverasm/slackbot-iot
======
jimnotgym
The title is a bit of a stretch...My office does payroll, sales, purchasing,
IT support, does this help with any of that?

Is this in fact 'building automation' or a 'slack switch'

'Fan on', anyone who thinks that the hard part of maintaining office
temperature is switching has never worked in a real office. Get me a slack bot
that can successfully negotiate what the temperature should be and then I will
be interested.

~~~
lucideer
It sounds like in the title they're using the literal definition of office,
rather than your broader "office and those who occupy it" definition.

------
netsharc
God damn, telling me to go to YouTube to figure out what it can do, where the
video is some desktop screen; and audio (and minutes of my time) is needed to
hear what they're saying. So user unfriendly, mobile users in particular.

~~~
kayoone
this is a tiny script/hack that someone did 2 years ago and was kind enough to
open-source. That person probably did not post the link to HN. So, what do you
expect?

~~~
dillonmckay
I’m guessing, “text”.

------
outime
Just to clarify, what this does is take commands from Slack and translate them
to some predefined GPIO signals which you can of course edit.

It’s a simple script for which there are tons of tutorials around. Expected
way more from the title (“to automate your office”).

------
softwarelimits
But slack is not used by companies anymore after the showed how they handle
user data, is it? Are there still people out there using slack?

~~~
pratio
Yes, there are people out there using slack as the alternatives aren't that
better. To use Microsoft teams the entire company needs to be on office365 and
teams isn't that integrated with every service yet. Google chat is supposed to
be cool but it has the same issue.

Most of my clients use slack in their companies with teams from 20-25 to
around 600.

~~~
homerguy69
We use mattermost and its pretty great so far. Not as fancy as slack but gets
the job done.

------
MarcScott
Cool, but every time I see something like this I feel the need to point out
gpiozero -
[https://gpiozero.readthedocs.io/en/stable/](https://gpiozero.readthedocs.io/en/stable/)

    
    
        from gpiozero import DigitalOutputDevice
        relay = DigitalOutputDevice(17)
        relay.on()

------
jrockway
They appear to have some hand-wired device for controlling the mains. If you
don't want to wire that yourself, consider something like this:
[https://www.adafruit.com/product/2935](https://www.adafruit.com/product/2935)

Less likely to electrocute you.

------
reportgunner
This is a guide for all the trivial parts of "automating your office" like
receiving signals from user over the internet and turning them to electrical
signals (rpi and slack make it trivial).

The non-trivial parts are left to the user, like hooking up your "office" to
these electrical signals.

Edit: also this was just a school project [0] and not an actual real life use
example.

[0] ([https://github.com/vitorverasm/slackbot-
iot/commit)/98024bd6...](https://github.com/vitorverasm/slackbot-
iot/commit\)/98024bd6c518e21ca600861184da592ca0c01e95)

~~~
brianzelip
There's an erroneous end paren in the url after /commit

------
vitorverasm
I made this code 2 years ago for a class named "Introduction to electronics"
so I was learning python and circuits at the time. And yes, the title and
proposal are quite overrated. Surprisely we used a variation of this script to
automate a lab in my university. When I pushed this to Github it was just for
my colleagues. I'm having fun, I don't know why this came up after al these
years.

------
mikece
I’m imagining this listening for CI/CD events to announce Over the PA who just
broke the build....

------
HNLurker2
Nobody wants their lightbulb and fan connected to the internet

